# You Can Comment to TPWD Regarding Proposed Plant Ban Rules



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

This link takes you to a web site that has the text of the proposed rules.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/busines...roposals/201101_exotic_aquatic_vascular.phtml

n this page you can EASILY send TPWD a comment by

. Entering you name, county and select which licenses you may hold

. Scroll to the bottom of the document to enter your comment.

Comments can be made through 05:00 p.m. January 26, 2011

I urge anyone who was unable to attend any of the public meetings, who disagrees with any aspect of the new regulations and white list, to make you feelings known to the TPWD.

Bob


----------

